
Turn 10 micro sd cards into a sata ssd drive - basicplus2
https://the-gadgeteer.com/2016/03/17/turn-10-micro-sd-cards-into-a-sata-ssd-drive/
======
ggm
I (and I am sure others) have implemented RAID on top of multiple USB sticks
on a USB hub. But the documents online which describe how to do this all seem
to say _" don't do this"_ For the same reason: when it breaks, its horrid.
unlike devices designed to be ganged up, removables have pretty bad failure
modes. I would hope the micro-SD has better ones, but I am unsure.

The device looks like its maybe designed for fast parallel programming/writing
to cards.

~~~
headmelted
Surely seek times on this are atrocious though? (Even considering that the
reads/writes are being striped).

That they're both flash storage does not mean they're interchangeable at like
capacities, and I'd expect this to be slow and prone to constant errors. I
don't think it's a fun if impractical hack, though.

~~~
headmelted
*do think.

Too late for me to edit the above.

